# beginner angles



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> Those are pretty radical angles for a beginner. Try something around +15 in the front and -6 or -9 in the back.


ok thanx but how do i kno which is + and which is - since it doesnt say?


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

well if ur regular footed, + is degrees goes left. meaning if zero is perpendicular to the board, positive points ur toes to the left and negative points them to the right. someone correct me if i'm wrong please.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

ok well im thinking now that im gonna try +15 for my front, and 0 for my back


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

that sounds good

having both positive angels on both feet is called an 'alpine stance'.... with this, you should change your name to claude and ride a mono ski looking thing!


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2008)

lol, ok well i will keep it at that then. Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

Honestly I say try the duck stance if you plan on eventually doing jibs and kickers. If you learn on that youll be used to it. I just picked up my first board for christmas. Ive been twice with my new board and rode +21/-21 (I have big feet) and since its my first board i'm used to the duck stance so it will be easier for me to trasition to jibs and kickers.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

having 21s is a crazy charlie chaplin stance innit?

but if it floats yer boat.... ride on!


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2008)

I thought it would bother me but in reality it doesn't. It forces me to bend my knees though a bit which is good so I can keep a good stance.


----------



## Gnar_DUDE (Feb 18, 2008)

i would say keep them both equal if your just starting out, the duck stance gives you a bit more stability.

when i first started out ride everybody had their front foot pointed forward and their back foot at 0, so i rode like that for a while but then I saw that all the guys at the X games and any major snowboarding event had the duck stance so i tried it. i put mine at +29/-29 and i have soo much more control spins are easier and boardslides are hella easier. 

I recomend the duck stance to any beginer or at least keep both feet even so its easier to start learning switch without having to compensate for the different angles.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

Starting off, I'd say 12/-9 is a great stance to start on. A little wider than a balanced crouch should give proper balance for learning whatever you want: park, racing, whatever.

Afterwards, go towards these directions based on what the rider wants to focus towards:

Park: Wider stance (around 22.5-25 inches) and bindings that are ducked around 15/-12 generally work very well. Rails usually require less angle-age whereas, jumps require more on the front binding and less on the back (Freddie Kalbermatten rides angles of 21/-6, Chris Bradshaw rides angles of 12/-12 so look at that as a reference).

Park and Freeride: Around 21-22 inches on the stance and generally angles of around 15/-15, maybe a little more for jumps.

Freeride: Usually around 18/0 for angles, around 20 or so inches of stance width, almost always a little bit of negative angle to make it easier to ride switch).

Hope this helps.


----------

